# Long lines ands wait for Wayne County CPL



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Co worker and his father just took the required CPL training classes. The Lobby was full when they went to get finger printed and drop off the applications. Took between 2 and 3 hours for this. The clerk said there is a 5 month backlog now on the permits.

What ever happened to the 45 day mox on this????? 

Skinner


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

It depends where the wait is. The 45 days is from the time your fingerprints come back. The wait may be for the fingerprints.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

I turned mine in around the first of the year and was told 2-3 months at that time. It's coming up on 3 months now and still have not seen or heard anything, but I was guessing it would be closer to 3 months anyways


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

What would take the fingerprints so long to come back? I bet if a person is taken in for lack of ID they get a fast response on the prints. Other county's added more people or days to process the CPL applicants. From what I have read Wayne county is still only processing one day a month. 

March 10th they approved 605 and declined 51. How many did they not get too????

Skinner


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

The clerks tell you 5-6 mnoths so you don't "bug" them about "where's my permit". It's taking 8 weeks to 3 months to go through the system. If you want help in Waynecounty, go to migunowners.org and look up NickS. He'll track your permit through the system andnotify you when it clears.


----------

